# Blood Red Moon !!



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2014)

Michigan right now is eclipsed by full cloud cover and snow.
But that does not deter the few, that have the "right" equipment for these situations.

I am one of the lucky ones that own a Nikon d600.  Few know, that ONLY this model has a cloud penetrating photo feature.
I used this feature to take a few photos of a Blood Red Moon eclipse.
Enjoy !!




and with a longer exposure


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 14, 2014)

Why does it look more like Mars than the moon?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Why does it look more like Mars than the moon?


I'm quite sure it's the Moon.
I took it down off the wall just for this occasion !!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 14, 2014)

that's a pretty good photo of mars


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2014)

bribrius said:


> that's a pretty good photo of mars



It's 'da moon.
one of those that you hang on the wall and use a remote to turn it on and off !!
'cept I used a red gel on a light to get it red !!

ain't nuttin' but rainning cats and cows here right now and soon to be snow.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 14, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > that's a pretty good photo of mars
> ...


well that makes even less sense. if you already have a photo of it, and it lights up real cool and everything. why you keep talking about taking another one?


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2014)

bribrius said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


huh?  It lights up real cool in white .... thought I would make a red one for tonights' occasion with the cloud cover and all ...


----------



## bribrius (Apr 14, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


The moon was supposed to turn red tonight? didn't even know. heard we had a eclipse coming. didn't know it was changing colors. Thanks. i don't think i have much cloud cover here ill go look.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 14, 2014)

bribrius said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Yup supposed to be tomorrow night
NASA: 'Blood moon' to be overnight spectacle | Technology - Home


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 14, 2014)

3 or 4 nights of eclipse and "blood moon"....beware when the wolfbane blooms


----------



## bribrius (Apr 14, 2014)

that's like three hours away. 3 a.m. ill probably be sleeping. i just went out and took a photo of it now. close enough. lol

View attachment 71245


----------



## snerd (Apr 14, 2014)

Trying to stay awake until 2:06am local...................... zzzzzzzzzzzzz.............


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 15, 2014)




----------

